
Ship or Get Off the Pot - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/13/ship-or-get-off-the-pot/
======
gbhn
Can somebody explain what I just read? I had a lot of trouble following it.

~~~
j_baker
In essence, Google Chrome is dropping H.264 to keep up with Apple, while
Microsoft fired Bob Muglia because they're trying to keep up with both Apple
_and_ Google.

~~~
makeramen
well why couldn't he just SAY that?

~~~
j_baker
Why did Abraham Lincoln give the Gettysburg Address instead of just saying
"Let's go reunite the Union"? Why did Martin Luther King Jr give his "I Have a
Dream" speech instead of just saying "Blacks should be equal to whites"? Why
does Steve Jobs give huge keynote speeches instead of just saying "We're
making a new iPhone/MacBook/iPod"?

Sometimes stating things simply up front undermines your point and you need to
get people to understand your train of thought.

~~~
makeramen
Lincoln and King were inspirational in their speeches, and they made sense.
This article was so convoluted and schizophrenic my head was spinning by the
end of it. If that was the effect the author was going for, then more power to
him. Otherwise, I would say this guy is far from the likes of Lincoln and
King.

~~~
j_baker
I didn't find it difficult to read. Perhaps a bit involved for the attention
span of the average reader on the average news aggregator, but not a difficult
read. I may just be odd though.

~~~
pzxc
It was tougher than the "fast food" we're all used to reading these days, but
then, so was Shakespeare. I'm not saying this article was worthy of the Bard,
but I _am_ saying there is something to be said for packing a lot of meaning
into a few words. "Julius Caesar betrayed by closest advisor" may be the kind
of synopsis we're used to reading but I for one appreciated the subtle
undertones in this article like "Azure economy" and "collapse of trust
messaging".

That said, I strongly dislike the way Apple has tried to blackball Flash,
can't say I'm sorry to see Google push back a little on Adobe's behalf (though
of course they're doing it for their own interests, as the article states).

